
4chan Users Try to DDoS Tumblr, Tumblrs Raid 4chan in Revenge - ssclafani
http://www.urlesque.com/2010/11/12/4chan-ddos-tumblr-raid/
======
fliph
This reminds me of "wars" kids in my neighborhood would have when I was about
ten years old. Each group of kids would think up highly elaborate plans of
subterfuge, sophisticated camouflage, and spying, that, when executed,
basically consisted of throwing some moldy walnuts over a fence at the other
groups of kids.

What they both have in common are groups of children with too much time on
their hands.

~~~
reinhardt
Walter said it best: "8 year olds, dude".

------
tbrownaw
So how exactly does one raid a crapflood, anyhow?

> Raiding 4chan? Like one /b/ user says, "Isn't that like pissing into an
> ocean of piss? What's the point?"

~~~
groaner
They may have taken a cue from xkcd:

<http://xkcd.com/591/>

------
Tautology
This will end well.

------
petercooper
Tumblr hardly needs any help in being slow in my experience.

------
zavulon
What's the reason behind this? Usually there's some kind of a backstory...

~~~
drivingmenuts
4chan is that dumbass kid who releases bees into the classroom just to laugh
at everyone who doesn't want to get stung.

If there's a backstory, it's probably something that everyone else would shrug
off and move on with their lives, but for whatever reason, the sociopaths at
4chan cannot.

------
elbenshira
Is this high school? I don't understand these things. Why would you destroy
your time, resources, and sense of humanity for this childish crap?

~~~
GHFigs
_Is this high school?_

Yes. Though Tumblr and 4chan both have older users, the ones that participate
in this kind of thing "seriously" are generally of that cliquish high school
mindset and narrow worldview characteristic of but not limited to teenagers.
Ironically, it's that same earnestness that provokes raids like this.

 _Why would you destroy your time, resources, and sense of humanity for this
childish crap?_

Lulz. Srsly.

~~~
younata
One of the guys in my D&D group is of this mentality.

I hope he matures soon.

~~~
DungFu
>D&D >mature

much lulz were had

------
clinton
Wow, way to fall for the trollbait. I wonder which side will prove Godwin's
law first?

------
villiros
I'm actually expecting this whole thing to turn out to be a fantastic case of
guerilla marketing by tumblr. It just seems too hilariously perfect.

------
tav
Anyone know the origins of "What is Air?". It seems to be yet another meme
that's passed me by, but Googling doesn't yield much in the way of an
explanation — just lots of people on Tumblr saying it and finding it seemingly
funny... <http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/WHAT+IS+AIR%3F>

~~~
cmelbye
It's normally used when reblogging a photo that makes you laugh so hard that
you can't breathe. I'm not sure of its origin, but it's pretty widely used on
Tumblr.

------
srgseg
Can anyone suggest how to defend against these type of attacks?

Is it simply a case of rate limiting by IP? If so, anyone suggest an easy way
of doing this (I assume limiting at the web server level is not good enough?)

------
blntechie
Going to be fun for the neutrals. I neither use Tumblr or 4chan. Let them
cancel out each other. :-)

4chan can just block registration of new users on 15th to avoid this.

~~~
cmelbye
Uh, what? The whole point of 4chan is that you're anonymous, no registration
needed.

~~~
mishmash
You're not anonymous to admins, only to users. Every post is still associated
with a big fat naked IP address and it's a single click to ban a user of a
specific post.

~~~
cmelbye
Banning an IP address != Banning submissions from every client that hasn't
posted before 11/15/10

~~~
mishmash
I wasn't addressing the problem of banning Tumblr users, but correcting the
often mistaken and repeated claim that 4chan is an anonymous forum.

But seriously, if the mood stays "for real" it's not going to be hard to
shutdown and ban tumblr users.

------
mambodog
The planned trolling tactic of the Tumblr group, "SPAM /B/ WITH KITTENS",
seems... flawed. Are they not aware of the origins of lolcats?

~~~
redthrowaway
4chan will fire back with cat gore.

~~~
Jach
Won't someone please think of the kittens?

------
SwaroopH
Has this something to do with Children's Day?

------
bostonvaulter2
Why do we even have this on Hacker news?

~~~
fhars
Because it's sunday and the regulars are not procrastinating at work.

------
cantbecool
kids will be kids

------
serge2k
Tumblr is funny.

4chan is more DDOS idiocy.

